# 【MK6 GTI】some problem about E-level sensors with linkage??



## piller3m1x (Aug 22, 2011)

:banghead:

Hello~~~
I just got my E-level sensors with linkage. But I really need some help. Cause I don't know how to install it. My car is MKVI. So I hope anyone who know how to intall that for MKV or MKVI can help me. Any picture, advice or installation instructions. I would app reciate. thanks


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Where are you located? Maybe someone on here local could help you out. Planning is important with these, measure five times and bolt once, they're expensive to replace. Check my elevel build in my signature, and if you have questions shoot me a pm


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah deff dont wanna break any...i need to order 2 more for my setup and ive gone through enough on my rears already...still just cant find the right spot and have no idea who to ask to do it for me


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Here's a thread on StanceWorks. 

I didn't see any MK6's but there's a MK5, might help out a bit.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

here are where we did my fronts (MKV). would have done them a bit differently if the front sway was in place prior as the clearance was tight, and i was too lazy to move them after we got the endlinks adjusted lol










for the rears, went here:










depending on what you are running yu may be able to go in the rear well as well, but on bagyards the lift is too much and they will overextend.

hope it helps:beer:


----------

